
New code navigation shortcuts in Visual Studio 2017 (2017) - arunc
https://visualstudioextensions.vlasovstudio.com/2017/06/14/new-code-navigation-shortcuts-in-visual-studio-2017/
======
arunc
I used SonicFileFinder before VS 2017. However it has ceased development[1].
VS 2017 has made code browsing much more pleasant.

[1] [https://www.jens-schaller.de/2016/07/goodbye-
sonicfilefinder...](https://www.jens-schaller.de/2016/07/goodbye-
sonicfilefinder/)

